# H: Lots of Orks W: Paypal



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

UPDATE!! Will sell the orks for 500 dollars!! That is over half off on a complete army!

I will update this as items are sold or added. I know i have a Forgeworld gun wagon somewhere, just need to find it all.

I am new here(brand new) But have done trades on The Tyranid Hive, Imperial Guard Message Board, and Rogue Market under the name Isao Nox or just Nox. Ebay info is at the bottom. I will send an invoice through Paypal so that there is a "paper trail" here as well as there.


For sale is my entire Ork army. First will be a list of everything in the army with a price for each thing. Then a price for the entire thing which will be discounted from everything individually. Please ask for more images and I will post em up for you!

- Items ship after money is received. Tracking will be provided as soon as the items are sent. 

- All items are sent UPS for FREE to the lower 48 states. You pay nothing for shipping. If you for some reason don't like UPS then i will send it via a carrier of your choice at COST TO YOU. Insurance is also extra. Let me know.

- I accept Paypal or Money Order via USPS.

- Items will be shipped in bubblewrap and packing peanuts to ensure they are not damaged. Remember they are small plastic models with fiddly bits that break easy. No guarantees.

- All prices in US dollars.

- *Everything is OBO*. So please, don't be afraid to offer!

- I may be willing to part out items, so please ask. Worst I can say is no.


PLEASE ask for more images. I have a lot of images and can always take more. Let me know.









Warboss 1, combi-scorcha, attack squig, big choppa - 12.00

Warboss 2, twin-linked shoota, big choppa, bosspole - 12.00

Big Mek, custom force field - 15.00

Custom work in progress Wazdakka Gutsmek - 25.00
Items used: gorbad Ironclaw gody, Sentinel cockpit, trukk wheels and bitz, warbike dakkaguns.










Unit of 10 Nobz(picture has a few extra than you are getting here) - 30.00
I THINK there is 5 power claws, 1 painboy, and 4 big choppas(or choppa) and 1 waaaagh banner.

Kits: a few Orc warboss kits have been used to make a few of these along with nobz from the boyz sprues. 1 Waaaagh! Banner metal Nob.

10 Burna boyz - 30.00

15 Lootas(will split into groups of 5 upon request) - 50.00 

8 Tank Bustas - 15.00
Built from boyz sprues. 7 Rokkits and 1 hammer.

5 NEW IN SEALED BOX tank bustas - 30.00

30 Ork boyz(slugga/choppa) - 50.00
Will include a nob with power claw.

30 Ork boyz(slugga/choppa) - 50.00
Will include a nob with power claw.

30 Ork boyz(slugga/choppa) - 50.00
Will include a nob with power claw.

30 Shoota Boyz - 50.00
Will include Nob with big choppa and 3 big shootas.

1 Trukks - 20.00
all upgrades

5 warbikers - 35.00

3 biker nobz - 30.00
2 claws, 1 big choppa.

Looted Wagon work in progress - 20.00
Has an ork on top, battle cannon on front, built from rhino body.

Work in progress Skullhamma - 45.00
Started this and never finished. Built from a baneblade and plastic card. Ask for more images.










Work in progress Fighta Bomba - 20.00
Built from a model plane kit that was about 30.00. Prop on the front is magnetized, pilot from deffcopta. 2 "bombs" from G.I. joe something or other.. they are a good size though. Started to add plastic card to wings with bullet damage.










3 meks - Free if you buy over 100.00. or 5.00 otherwise.

3 Zzap guns - 60.00
Built. Thats it.

Army total: $740.00
Discounted price: $600.00(will adjust if items are sold)
Over $1000 of kits combined into this army!

Let me know if you would like more images! *All prices OBO!*

Ebay: johnsenbros88


Thanks for looking!
Nox


Forgot about the codex! hahaha. Its free if you buy the army. 10.00 otherwise.


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

hey buddy, you should change the colour from red, that's reserved for moderators, and you'll get in trouble
blue, green, doesn't matter, just not red


----------



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up must have missed that information.


----------



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

30 Shoota Boyz gone! 2 Trukks gone! Stiull have plenty for sale! 

On a side note, the sale put the 30 boyz and 2 trukks at 15 less than i have posted! So I am taking offers!

Thanks for looking,
Nox


----------



## atwias (May 3, 2011)

I may be interested in the busta boyz, just posting to see if you are still watching this thread


----------

